# Custom shotgun rod holder issues



## oysterbreath (Jan 13, 2009)

Most boats utilizes forward mounted rod holders. These are usually bent to the contour of the bow. That bend creates tensioned contact points with the rod when inserted. those points prevent the rod from moving around, rattling and making noise when mounted. Shot gun rod holders are typically straight thus allowing the rod to flop around inside the holder and make noise. What methods have you guys seen in shotgun style setups to prevent this? I've actually NEVER paid any attention to this before deciding to build. Thanks


----------



## tightloops1900 (Aug 16, 2011)

My buddy bought a foam yoga mat for $5 and cut 6in by 6in strips and wrapped them around his barrels trimmed as needed for a good fit... Changes them out as needed


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Never really noticed any noise, at least that you could hear over my 4-stroke. I think as long as you secure the reel ends fairly well it will be just fine.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

A bungee cord with a S hook or the pinch clip - also prevents it from hopping overboard.


----------

